# refer a friend... with co2art



## Kyle Lambert (28 Oct 2013)

not sure if this will violate the t&cs but im sure the post will get ripped down if it does.

basically i have just ordered a regulator from co2 art. Im not sure if any of you guys are looking to buy regs or co2 equipment any time soon but if you do and you arent already an account holder with co2art then please use my referral link for 10% discount CO2 Aquarium Specialists, Regulators, Cylinders, Diffusers, Solenoids

as i said, not sure if this violates t&cs and if it does i apologise and i will rip down the post, but im sure this will generate sales for co2art and give everyone here a chance to get some excellent equipment.


----------



## Brian Murphy (30 Oct 2013)

I am going to order a regulator, whats the referral link all about?


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Oct 2013)

They sponser the forum so all should be good 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Lambert (31 Oct 2013)

Brian Murphy said:


> I am going to order a regulator, whats the referral link all about?


 
 basically its an incentive. I will get a £5 off voucher and you will get 10% off your order.


----------



## Brian Murphy (31 Oct 2013)

Kyle Lambert said:


> basically its an incentive. I will get a £5 off voucher and you will get 10% off your order.


 
Already ordered anyway .... got 5% off


----------

